# What Have I Got Myself Into?



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

I think in my haste to save Sasha, which I introduced in the thread:

http://www.catforum.com/forum/41-meet-my-kitty/144321-sasha.html#post772062

I totally overlooked how much work a 10 week old kitten is. He was meowing all night; missing his mommy. This was the first time he's been away from her. At first, he didn't want to come out of the carrier. I put a carrier in my bathroom with a soft plushy cat bed in it for him to have a safe spot just for him. Even after a few hours, he would not come out, however, the canned food I put down mysteriously DID disappear...lol. So, I knew he had a very good meal; 1/2 of a 5.5 oz can...little glutton 

I was trying to watch for his poo to check out how it looked, smell, etc. Last night, I went to bed at midnight, which is late for us older people and no poo in sight. This morning, when everyone else was in the bathroom rushing to get out, Sasha had the stinkiest poo ever. There was gassy noise, foul smell, and light green mushy algae like poo...and lots of it! Although it was smelly, it was quity funny. It was as if he was holding out and just couldn't anymore, the poor thing.

The other cats have seen him and have gone in the bathroom while he was locked in the carrier. They sniffed at the carrier and didn't seem too phased. I think Azalia is like ok, got it, another one. Egypt was more like ok, an even smaller newcomer...he's kinda cute though. But Lacey, she's not happy. She was hissing and spitting at him. Every time she sees him, she growls and her back hairs stand on end. I think she realized she won't be the baby anymore, and that is NOT sitting well with her at all. So definitely a very slow introduction to Lacey in the horizon.

Every time we go in the bathroom now, he races out the carrier to rub himself on us; scent marking is a good sign. I was worrying that he was a bit skittish since last night he was absolutely refusing to come out and socialize. But no, on the contrary, he's very amicable and has been purring a lot. This morning he made me laugh when I went in the bathroom, the toothbrushes, dixie cups and everything else was all over the place. I just said "I see you were busy last night little guy" as I picked him up to pet him.

This morning as I was leaving for work, Egypt just looked at me all nervouly as if saying "You're actually leaving us with the toddler! What? Come back." Sasha was meowing really loudly since he doesn't like being alone in the bathroom by himself.

Today, I will find out if he tests positive for any of the big diseases like FIV/FELV. I am soooo nervous. If he does, then we can't keep him and I don't know what I am going to do then. I already feel like I birthed him myself...lol. I am keeping my fingers crossed. I really don't want to have to rehome him. He's so very sweet! I also don't want to have to think that I may have removed him from a bad situation to put him into an even worse one.

I had a cat many many years ago who was a carrier for FELV before testing was more readily available and she ended up killing my other cat. He wasted away to nothing and it was just devastating on everyone. I won't put any cat through that again. It would be VERY irresponsible on my part.

I did ask the woman about the mother cat and she said she had all her shots, but who knows when that was, and tested negative for both (but again, who knows when that was). The tom was either the neighbor's indoor/outdoor cat or a stray from the neighborhood...who knows. Then again, people do lie to get the kittens off their hands and he was not being kept in the best of conditions. Between you and I, I don't think vetting was a real priority in this house. In fact, he is still stinky, and I looked him over for fleas, but I will have the Vet comb him out a bit just to make sure. If everything checks out, he's getting a bath tonight most definitely.

So...that's it in a nutshell. I am happy we have him, but a nervous wreck. He's so small. If you pet him too hard he kinda topples over, and he's all skin and bones. You can actually feel his pelvic bone as you pet him. But, I am grateful no URI's, at least. He is alert and energetic.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Poor little baby, thanks for rescuing him from a depressing situation. 
Please ket us know how the vet visit goes.


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

Congrats on your new addition! Yay for saving him! He's totally cute. I just love black cats.

I believe the runny poo is normal. Stress will bring that on. He's a wee thing and just frightened of all the new changes. Imagine, you're a toddler, taken from your mom and thrown into this strange room with strange ppl and other cats you've never met before. It's information overload. 

It's good that you're keeping him in the bathroom so he can calm down. He needs to get his bearings and introduced to new things one at a time. I suggest keeping the other cats away from him at first. Depending on his personality, it might take a while before he's calmer. As you're able to pick him up and he's rubbing on you, you'd have a faster transition than I did with my skittish stray. 

Yes, keep us informed! ..I have to say again, he's just sooo cute!


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

awwww keep us updated. 

You might try playing a radio or some other white noise to help him not feel so lonely.

Also if you have an old stuffed animal or bathrobe ..something that smells like you.


He might have a minor tummy upset due to the good food. My kittens went through this a bit as well. Mouse has some STINKY poos lol


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Kittens take abit more time but soooo worth it for all the smiles and laughs you get out of it. I miss my Tuffy being a kitten..


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Yay! He tested negative for both...woo hoo!!! arty

The Vet administered some Frontline since he had LOTS of flea dirt, and some Drontal to deworm him as a preventive for tapes. Other than that, he said he's perfectly healthy. He is 2.5 lbs of energy, and most likely he's 11 weeks instead of 10.

He's napping now after his big long exciting day. He's to return in 2 weeks for the rest of his shots, and after that, he won't need any for 1 full year. I am so relieved the little guy is a keeper, and in celebration...I think it's time for an updated signature.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Welcome to the family, Sasha.


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

Great name :wink

Glad to hear he is healthy! Can't wait to see him grow into a big healthy cat!


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

praline said:


> Glad to hear he is healthy! Can't wait to see him grow into a big healthy cat!


Me too. In the meantime, I am skeeved out about all the fleas jumping ship...eeeewwww!


----------



## its.alice (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm SO glad you get to keep Sasha! Such a cutie! 

Alice has had some AWFUL poos in the past, but now that she has her own room, she's running around like crazy! She recently learned that she can scale my jeans... Dear lord here it comes! You'll have lots of fun with him! I love the names of all your kitties!


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

dweamgoil said:


> Me too. In the meantime, I am skeeved out about all the fleas jumping ship...eeeewwww!


That would do me in for sure ~ I am highly allergic to those little suckers!

I would be sleeping in a hotel ~ either that or the kitten would be spending the night with the vet LOL

I hope the flea stuff works FAST for ya


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

its.alice said:


> I love the names of all your kitties!


Awww...thanks!


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

praline said:


> I hope the flea stuff works FAST for ya


Thanks, me too. The Vet said they should be all dead by tomorrow. He's also getting a bath tomorrow. I couldn't do it tonight because of the Frontline application.


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

Put on the breaks and check the Frontline website and call the vet first.

If I am not mistaken you have to wait 48 hours before bathing or that stuff will just wash off. 

I could be wrong as stuff changes all the time but I heard that a while back and always bathe, wait 24 hours then apply it.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks for letting me know. I will definitely check it out. This has definitely been a learning experience. I even noticed a pattern with the fleas dropping off; the oldest go first and then the youngest...must be the whole lifecycle thing since it makes sense that the oldest are closer to the end of life. I could be wrong, but the big fat ones dropped off yesterday, and the tiny skinny ones are dying off today. I am just wondering how many fleas can a tiny kitty like him possibly have? lol. No wonder he's so skinny cuz he eats like a horse!


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

I still remember when fleas meant baths for everyone, the rug-docter came home and the carpets and furniture got it as well and the fleas still came back!!!


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

tghsmith said:


> I still remember when fleas meant baths for everyone, the rug-docter came home and the carpets and furniture got it as well and the fleas still came back!!!


I am glad it is much easier now. I was surprised the Vet didn't ask me to treat the other cats, but he said since I got him the day before and they had had no contact yet, it wasn't necessary. Me and my pocketbook were very grateful.

@Praline, the site said 24 hrs, but I will do it Sat morning. I'll have more time then to not rush through things. Thanks a million for the heads up, though


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

dweamgoil said:


> I am glad it is much easier now. I was surprised the Vet didn't ask me to treat the other cats, but he said since I got him the day before and they had had no contact yet, it wasn't necessary. Me and my pocketbook were very grateful.
> 
> @Praline, the site said 24 hrs, but I will do it Sat morning. I'll have more time then to not rush through things. Thanks a million for the heads up, though


Yeah I wasn't positive and I haven't read the packaging in several years and all products are different.

I try and be very careful with flea treatments due to my having an allergy to fleas. I will bathe the animal, wait 24 hours and then put the treatment on. Of course this is to maintain no fleas and not to kill them. It has something to do with the oils in their skin and when you bathe you want to give it 24 hours before applying the stuff or it won't spread correctly.
Also, I have read to be careful on what kind of soap you use. Some soaps can actually wash away the spot treatments if they are harsh.

While these little blood suckers are falling off, make sure to vacuum a couple of times a day and change the bag. Flea eggs and larva can live in carpets for a long time =/ Also wash bedding a few times. This will ensure the fleas are not in the house.


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

AHHHH I just looked up safety guide on it and its DOGS that you have to wait the 3 days. 

• Frontline is much harder to wash off, which means fewer application on dogs that get regular baths at home or like to spend time in the water. 
• If you use Frontline every two months (less than recommended by the manufacturer but arguably as effective), it is less expensive. 
Cons of Frontline
• You should not bathe your dog for three days before application, or for three days after.


----------



## Miss Callie Kitty (Jun 12, 2011)

Yay for Sasha....good on you for rescuing and keeping him


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

So after giving Sasha a bath. We had to since we laundered everything, but he still had fleas on him. I blew dryed him on warm and then combed out the rest of the fleas. He looks like a different cat. He looks all shiny, smells good, and his coat is jet black; not scruffy, brownish, and smelly.


----------



## its.alice (Jun 15, 2011)

Pictures!! Moar pictures!!! :3


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

its.alice said:


> Pictures!! Moar pictures!!! :3


Yeah! What she ^^ said!!


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

I'm so happy for you! I was looking on another thread this morning and I suddenly saw a new kittie on your signature and I was 'What?!?!?!'! Man they have some stinky poos!


----------

